

Linden Labs Announce Teen Second Life to Close - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2010/08/14/linden-labs-ceo-announces-second-life-teen-to-close/

======
pun279
mmm wow, there's an entire micro industry focused around teenage virtual
worlds. Big hit in valuations that relied on SL as a comparable?

~~~
extension
SL already makes a killing from adults, in a surprisingly broad age range. If
anything, teens probably spend comparitively less money there. The teen grid
was an attempted no-dildo zone to placate the "think of the children" crowd.

Note that the main grid and teen grid are completely segregated.. if you're
allowed on one, you're not allowed on the other. The teen grid is completely
moderated and "education-focussed". I'm sure it's insanely boring.

